# Unisaw rebuilt project!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Unisaw project!*

I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


CJ,

Looking Good!

There is no better way to learn the operation and peculiarities of your equipment than to rebuild it. I hope these new pieces require nothing more than some cleaning and lubrication.

Lew


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Charles,

You did a really nice job restoring the saw so far. Once you are done you will have a top quality tool to work with.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Cleaning up nicely!


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Definitely a diamond in the rough. Good job on the top!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Lots of elbow grease huh, but worth every bit of it in the end.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


I think I am going to replace the motor.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Hi Charles,

I have seen a few of your projects and comments here at LJ and I wanted to say hello and best wishes to you. As everyone has noted, so far you have done a great job cleaning up this tool. Continued success in the process!

Lenny


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Thanks Lenny, I will be giveing it a new paint job and adding a 2hp motor.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


wow…that is amazing!!!! keep us posted…


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


You should get you a Vega saw fence with a 50" width capacity to go on this. Lookin good so far!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Looks good so far! That looks to be the hard part. Is the saw usable at this point, or is the new motor necessary for that?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


The new motor is necessary.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Good luck on this. I would suggest that you go with a 3 horse motor rather than 2. I have a 3 on my jet and it handles most things very well. I've done tops with WD-40 and steel wool.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Ah! Thanks for the clarification. Best of luck with all that!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


Hi Charles,

You will have a good tool when you are done. Have you started pricing the motor yet? How much do you think it will cost? Remember the cut with your saw will only be as good as the blade. Bite the bullet and get a good Forrest blade. You will not regret it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


I got a good blade, I am thinking 200 to 400 for a motor Don.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


I already have a brand new Forrest WWII Blade!


----------



## albut (Apr 16, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw project!*
> 
> I will be rebuilding this 19 year old unisaw, This going to be a fun project going to take a few months. I started with cleaning the top and adding a left side wing.


blade rpm it's important too


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*New paint job!*

Today was a good day, I removed the motor and started to work putting on a new paint job. I am having fun but I ran out of paint.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New paint job!*
> 
> Today was a good day, I removed the motor and started to work putting on a new paint job. I am having fun but I ran out of paint.


Looking Good, CJ!!

Lew


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New paint job!*
> 
> Today was a good day, I removed the motor and started to work putting on a new paint job. I am having fun but I ran out of paint.


It's really coming along!
Can't wait to see it finished.
Good Job!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New paint job!*
> 
> Today was a good day, I removed the motor and started to work putting on a new paint job. I am having fun but I ran out of paint.


Looking good so far. Your Unisaw shouldn't look like anyone else's, that's for sure. I love that color!


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New paint job!*
> 
> Today was a good day, I removed the motor and started to work putting on a new paint job. I am having fun but I ran out of paint.


CJ - black and gold paint (Iowa Hawkeyes) would work a little better.  Should be neat to see the final restoration. Good luck. Tim


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New paint job!*
> 
> Today was a good day, I removed the motor and started to work putting on a new paint job. I am having fun but I ran out of paint.


my first cabinet saw was a similar project. New wiring, paint, rails and a fence. Felt like a new machine! To be honest, I find that as exciting as building furniture in most cases (maybe even, dare I say, more enjoyable…) Cant wait to see the final machine!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Painting almost complete.*

I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Looking good Buddy!


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


ugh


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


It's coming along nicely.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


just curious. What is the reason for the blue? Unisaws are typically grey. Not critisizing just curious.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


I just like the color, I thought I would go with a custom color.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Can't believe it's that same rusty saw. Did the table extension come with the saw or did you supply it? Did you get the motor yet? Keep at it!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


someone gave me the extension table, I dont have the motor yet.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Looking Good, CJ!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


wow what a change!!! i love that color!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Looking good buddy.
That saw is gonna see a lot of use I bet.
That will sure be a nice addition to your tool list.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Looking good! Love that blue Unisaw


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Charles,

This is looking pretty good so far. You have a unique table saw and I know that you are having fun with this rebuild. I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Thanks guys for the comments. I am having lots of fun with this rebuild.


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Man, that's great! I know you are going to enjoy that thing. I wish I had one to work on! I like the paint choice…make it your own. Of course now you may have to repaint everything else to match.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


CJ,

I really like your color choice. That isn't a classic or anything, so make it your own! You have done some really great work so far! I have a couple of suggestions:

1) Get some really fine sandpaper, like 1200, and give your saw a quick wet sand. Once dry, put one more coat of paint on it. I can see some shading variances in your pictures, and that would really improve the look of your saw's paint job.

2) You may want to sand, then paint the sides of the table and the bottom with some gloss black engine paint.

3) If you can, save for that 3HP motor! You won't be sorry, and it isn't too much of a price difference!

I think those two things wouldn't take much time and would really improve the looks of your saw. 
Good luck! I am living vicariously through you!

Dwain


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Painting almost complete.*
> 
> I am almost finish repainting my unisaw cabinet, I still need to touch up and sand a few places. Next I will be ready to install a new motor


Dwain thanks for the tip.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Order a new/use motor!*

I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.



























Will have more pictures once it arive and is install.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


That saw is going to be great when you get it going.
Think of all the cool projects you are going to be making with it.
Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


CJ,

Looks like a good deal because it has the mounting brackets and will fit onto your saw with minimal hassle. Do you have the correct voltage/amps to run it?

Lew


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


wow…one piece at a time…I am rooting for you!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


Yes I do lew!


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


Fire it up and let it rip. Should be a great saw.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


That is great news! I want to see some more pics of the saw. I am excited to see your progress!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


go, man, go!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


Thank guys!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


Just saw your blog BWW. Cool colour . . . almost like those custom Powermatic paint jobs.

Are you gonna add some flames to make it extra cool? :-D

Where did you pick up the saw?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Order a new/use motor!*
> 
> I found a good deal on motor a friend is upgradeing to a 3HP Motor in his Unisaw so I offer to buy his 1-1/2 HP Rockwell Unisaw Motor for 150 bucks plus shipping cost.
> 
> ...


It was a gift! I am not sure about the flames.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Font Rail install!*

I got the front rail install today I went to my local hardware store and got the bolts! I need to find some screws for the tube and back rail. So I have to make another trip to my local hardware store.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Font Rail install!*
> 
> I got the front rail install today I went to my local hardware store and got the bolts! I need to find some screws for the tube and back rail. So I have to make another trip to my local hardware store.


Hey Charles….you're like the Little Engine That Could…...you keep chugging along! You might consider lock washers on those bolts to keep them from vibrating loose on you.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Font Rail install!*
> 
> I got the front rail install today I went to my local hardware store and got the bolts! I need to find some screws for the tube and back rail. So I have to make another trip to my local hardware store.


Locktite thread fastener can work if the additional washer thickness is a problem.

It is great to see this come together. I know how everything that I do revolves around the tablesaw and I am sure that it will for you too. It is good to see you get a workhorse of a tablesaw.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Font Rail install!*
> 
> I got the front rail install today I went to my local hardware store and got the bolts! I need to find some screws for the tube and back rail. So I have to make another trip to my local hardware store.


Looking good.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Font Rail install!*
> 
> I got the front rail install today I went to my local hardware store and got the bolts! I need to find some screws for the tube and back rail. So I have to make another trip to my local hardware store.


keep on rollin'!!! keep on truckin'!!! looks like your getting close…


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Font Rail install!*
> 
> I got the front rail install today I went to my local hardware store and got the bolts! I need to find some screws for the tube and back rail. So I have to make another trip to my local hardware store.


Good progress, good luck!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*New Motor has arive!*

Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New Motor has arive!*
> 
> Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New Motor has arive!*
> 
> Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


Just wait!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New Motor has arive!*
> 
> Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


Getting closer, CJ!!

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New Motor has arive!*
> 
> Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


Yes I am!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New Motor has arive!*
> 
> Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


That is gonna be one sweet cabinet saw!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *New Motor has arive!*
> 
> Install this month, I got to order a abor nut, flange, belts, and a pulley. Before I install it.


very cool…very cool!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *

finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!

What I have spend so far

New/Use 1.5 Hp Rockwell/Unisaw Motor $190 bucks

Misc Parts $130.10

paint 10 to 15 bucks

bolts 4 to 5 bucks

other parts was donated.

Unisaw was a gift.

I install a WWII 40 tooth blade.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


Charles, you have a bargain here. For about $400 you have a quality saw that will give you years of service.

Nice job.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


Hi Charles. You are a better man than I, rebuilding that wonderful piece of machinery. I'll bet you felt great and had a big smile the first time you heard the motor kick in. I listened/watched the short clip you posted and it sounds great to me. Great job.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


Looking good!! You'll be a "Current Cabinetmaker" pretty soon!! Great job Charles!! You're gonna love that WWII!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update with all the pics and video! While I was working in my shop the other day, the thought crossed my mind,"I wonder if Charles got his saw running yet?"

This is great to see. Have you installed the fence yet?

I am sure that you will get many years of service out of this machine. It will make woodworking so much easier.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


D'oh! I just looked at the pics again and see you have the rails on the saw, where is the fence?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


Yes I have Todd, the fence it push down a little.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to seeing what projects may come from your tablesaw.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Rebuilt is finish! *
> 
> finish rebuild my Unisaw today! I install my new motor and the new parts that I order!
> 
> ...


Good job Charles.
I hope your new saw gives you plenty of happy cuts.
Now start making some sawdust!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Unisaw Video!*

Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


Charles, this sounds good. There doesn't appear to be any vibration in the saw. I am sure that it would pass the nickel test.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


All you need now is a good rip fence, and a crosscut sled, and you'll be in business!! That saw sounds like it has lots of power!! You did a great job!!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


She sounds great. You have made wonderful progress with it….


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


Yes I am I have a fence and rails.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


Nice job Charles. Looks and sounds great.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


you are in good shape now!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


Great job!

Now you get to make something!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


The sweet sound of a cabinet saw.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!! That had to be the sweetest sound the first time!!! whats next?


> do you need to get a fence and miter--or do you have them


?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


I have a fence and miter guage.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


Check the other blog postes you will see the fence, I have a crosscut sled I just have to cut to fit.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


CJ,

It has been a long wait and a lot of hard work but now you get to enjoy the satisfaction of being able to make larger and more complex projects. I am very happy for you. You really deserve this tool and have done a great job restoring it.

Lew


----------



## PeteMoss (Nov 24, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Unisaw Video!*
> 
> Here is a short clip of my Unisaw Running!
> 
> http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/beginnerwoodworker/?action=view&current=100_1430.flv


Nice job CJ. It's coming togther nicely.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Started back working on my Unisaw*

I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


----------



## AZMac (Jan 10, 2011)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


Man you've been really fixing up your shop. looks good.
AZMac


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


;0)


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


Got get'em Charles !


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


CJ, that's classsic, and only grey will do!!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


Yes it will.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


Im dying to get my hands on an old saw to refurb … im watching your progress on this one drooling. Grey is the only way … keep on doin it CJ!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started back working on my Unisaw*
> 
> I started back working on my Unisaw agian, I am repainting it smoke gray, I got tired of that blue color paint. I also planning on getting a motor cover, mounting my switch under the fence rail. Adding a dust port , getting a handwheel tilt, and getting a knob for my fence.


Sweet project. The new paint makes the old girl shine. Nice work and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Mounting my switch*

I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


----------



## darrenjttu (Dec 7, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


Tape? really? no.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


not for to long
a couple of sheet metal screws would do it

unplug
take the guts out
(just out of the way)
mount the box
put the guts back
plug back in


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


Thats a idea, David.


----------



## JWood (May 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


3M VHB (very high bond) is made to replace mechanical fasteners.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Industrial/Adhesives/Product/Bonding-Tapes/VHB-Tape/


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


Autumn, thanks. That is something to think about. I guess you can always unplug if you make an adjustment.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


CJ congrat on that saw, now I understand the floor problem (I'm slow here).
Do it once and do it well.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


I think if you combine Autumn's idea with the double stick tape, you can move that switch around until
you find the sweet spot for you. A place where you can reach it to turn it on/off easy, and still not 
have it in a spot where you will accidently turn it on. I just replaced the switches on my lathe and 
jointer with some from Grizzly that you have to pull to turn on and push to turn off to prevent the
possibility of accidentally turning them on, but making it easy to turn them off, figured they were way
cheaper than and parts and pieces of myself. You can buy similar switches at Rockler and other places,
but they are a little hard to find at the local hardware and tool stores. Not trying to sell anything, but
having played in the shop this long, and having all my parts, except for the replaced knee joints, I like
to have the odds working in my favor. As one friend said "Somedays, if it was not for bad luck you
would not have any luck at all."


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


I've got a switch on my grinder that attaches via a magnet. My thought was that I might need to move it if it got in the way. I've never moved it since I first attached it. Oh well. My tablesaw has a very similar switch and I'm looking to upgrade to a large paddle switch. I have had trouble reaching the switch at those "awkward moments". An awkward moment can turn into a terrifying one pretty quickly, after all. Good luck!


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


Any thought given to hitting the side of the switch when operating the handwheel?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


Never though about ethier.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Mounting my switch*
> 
> I am wondering could I mount my table saw switch here? Would double sided tape hold it?


I will check it out Autumn.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*

I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Cool, CJ!!

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


that is probably the best of all charles

well done


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


You go Charles…. How's the job??


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Nice work!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Not so well Jack, the guy lay me off. But I am mowing lawns agian.


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Looks good bud, keep on keeping on.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Hang in. You can at least say you have experience… Betta next time.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Hang in, and fine job there.
You will soon be on the run again, you are making your own training there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *I figure how to mount switch with the OWWM guys help!*
> 
> I went bought some 1/2'' pipe, and nipples and install the switch like it was original.


Thanks guys! I am still waiting on a few parts.


----------

